# Great service again Inspired Automotive Detailing.



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Long story but I decided to help someone on their wedding day by providing my GTR as a wedding car. We looked at 1 day insurance but after careful consideration I decided I couldn't risk anyone else driving my car on the day. Not that the insurance wouldn't pay? My car is a 2009 with 21k on the clock in Kuro Black. 

I don't think I could replace like for like should the unimaginable happen! Anyway I digress slightly. After driving the groom to the wedding. Waiting whilst they tied the knot and dropping them off at the reception I headed home to have a shower and get myself ready for the evening party. 

Whilst removing the attached ribbons, bows and just married sign I realized my massive **** up. We attached the ribbon behind the GTR badge at the front, over the bonnet and through the windows before attaching to the sun visors both sides. It looked great at the time but as you will know it came with consequences.

The just married sign hung from the rear spoiler had similar effect as did where the ribbon rubbed on the pillars and bonnet.

I was distraught as I have looked after my car like no other I have owned.

Now Mitch at Inspired Detailing has worked on my car before. I posted about his business earlier this year. Really honest guy. No BS says it how it is and great at what he does. Messaged him on Facebook and explained the situation i was in. Dates discussed were September so provisionally booked in. He rang me this morning and a late space was available could i get in? Damn right I could!

Its a fairly common thing apparently and not just limited to GTR's. Hes worked on several cars affected by ribbon rub after weddings. Took it in for examination. "Yup we can sort this leave it with me."

Fair play to Mitch he then took me home as my car was being left with him. He's quoted me a great price to correct my incompetence in decision making AND he's picking me up in the morning to collect the car as I have no way of getting into his unit other than a taxi.

100% first class service from a very talented guy. He's also a top bloke who LOVES his cars.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

The results of several hours graft.


----------



## GavinW (Apr 26, 2015)

Mitch is an absolute Gent...

His knowledge and expertise are second to none and he always offers to pick me up and drop me off when my car goes into him!


----------



## NoPk11 (May 15, 2016)

Wow this is so weird.. just last weekend I did the same by driving the groom to the wedding with ribbons on the car.. the ribbons have completely ****ed one side of the car by rubbing against the paint

I understand how you feel... did a good thing then get kicked in the balls with this kind of stuff.

I dont think mine was as bad as yours as i didnt go too OTT and was only 2 ribbons but I feel your pain!


----------



## GavinW (Apr 26, 2015)

I took my GTR out of storage this week to find 3 scuffs on the bumper below the fuel cap.

I got in touch with Mitch straight away and he said bring it over so he can have a look.

I turned up unannounced this morning hoping he would have 5 mins to look and see what course of action is required.... He dropped what he was doing, got my car in the workshop and spent over an hour working on the 3 marks...

They are now completely gone an I'm a happy motorist again!!


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

GavinW said:


> I took my GTR out of storage this week to find 3 scuffs on the bumper below the fuel cap.
> 
> I got in touch with Mitch straight away and he said bring it over so he can have a look.
> 
> ...


Just as a matter of interest Gav. Did you use Mitch on the back of this thread or have you used him previously?


----------



## GavinW (Apr 26, 2015)

BigBen said:


> Just as a matter of interest Gav. Did you use Mitch on the back of this thread or have you used him previously?


I've been using Mitch for a good few years... I was spreading the word of his services on the MPSOC back when I had my Mazda 6 MPS!


----------

